# Can someone please help me ID this Givenchy?



## hermesobsessed

I thought I would ask your expert advice on identifying the designer of the bag in the picture. I think it is cute.
Can anyone help?
Many thanks in advance.


----------



## Natie

Looks like Givenchy Bettina to me http://www.bagsnob.com/2007/04/givenchy_bettina.html


----------



## hermesobsessed

Natie said:


> Looks like Givenchy Bettina to me http://www.bagsnob.com/2007/04/givenchy_bettina.html



Thank you!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Yep, definitely looks like Givenchy.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Givenchy Nightingale, to be more precise.


----------



## kicksarefortwids

not nightingale, bettina as pointed out by natie


----------



## Natie

hermesobsessed said:


> Thank you!


You are wellcome!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Ah, sorry


----------



## xjsbellamias13

sorry didnt know where to put this but, 

what kind of a bag is this?!  Thank you


----------



## i_love_yorkie

the black one on the left?
it is givenchy nightingale


----------



## xjsbellamias13

i_love_yorkie said:


> the black one on the left?
> it is givenchy nightingale


 

yes! thank you


----------



## vaclav

Does any1 know, which drink they ordered at, Starbuck s?


----------



## Trayler

vaclav said:


> Does any1 know, which drink they ordered at, Starbuck s?


Are you kidding?


----------



## sara999

if the writing on the cup was visible i could tell you


----------



## _bella_

vaclav said:


> Does any1 know, which drink they ordered at, Starbuck s?



Yes! but I'm not telling!


----------



## lithiumpearl

What drink they ordered? We're purse experts, not mind (or drink) reading psychics !


----------



## soiisweet

Hi everyone! This is my first time posting here...I need help identifying a Givenchy bag. I don't have a picture of it so I'll have to describe it the best I can.

It's medium large in size and it's very slouchy, hobo-esque. The leather's super soft...I'm guessing it was calfskin? The bag is separated into 3 large compartments...the middle part inside the bag can be zipped up and the bag itself is closed by magnets...I think the magnets are under the leather. It's very discreet. Oh yeah, the leather's been imprinted lightly (hardly noticeable) w/the Givenchy 'G' all over. I thought it might be a sacca...but I don't think there were saccas like this before??

Anyway, I saw this gorgeous Givenchy bag at a duty free shop in Seoul, S. Korea. I'll be leaving in a couple of weeks...So I really want to buy it. it's from a reputable duty free shop (Lotte Department Store) but I've never seen a bag like it from Givenchy before (but I'm very new to Givenchy bags so I rly wouldn't know...) They wouldn't be selling a fake Givenchy bag, would they?

and that's why i need help identifying this bag..haha!

Thanks!


----------



## moi et mes sacs

Try looking on the Barneys website and let us know if its there. They have the biggest selection of Givenchy bags.


----------



## purseluv

I mean authenticate, not ID. I'd really appreciate it. Thank you!

Edit: I posted this in the wrong thread. Please delete! Sorry!


----------



## regalis

Just curious, does anyone recognise this style of Givenchy bag?












 I know that there were several nightingales made with this style of handle, but I can't recall any other bags that utilised that specific hardware. While we're at it - if anyone recognises it, could you lend a hand with authentication? The slide on clip hardware for the strap looks a little blocky to me, but if it's an older bag, it could just be older hardware... :wondering


----------



## thisgunforhire

I REALLY want this bag. Can anyone identify it please? Thanks!

http://www.style.com/blogs/sartorialist/wp-content/uploads/2009/03/3129rmgs.jpg


----------



## An4

^ it's givenchy nightingale.
be careful if you're buying online, there are a lot of fakes out there. always check the bag with the girls in givenchy thread.


----------



## thisgunforhire

thanks!!!


----------



## sues

Greetings everyone - I just bought this Givenchy handbag but am not sure of the actual name of it. Does anyone know? It is from a reputable seller and I have asked her the name as it's stated on the tag but she hasn't got back to me yet. I am wanting to check it out on the net to see how it looks when worn on other people. Thanks a lot


----------



## sues

I can't believe no one recognises this bag name or maybe it never had a name, only a number?


----------



## Adrena

Hello, 

I won this Givenchy in a silent auction at work.  Is it real and anybody  know any information about it?  I can't seem to find a tag that has an  ID number or anything to prove authenticity.  Just the ladies at the  auction table saying it was a real...

http://i1140.photobucket.com/albums/n574/spoiledbydh/Snapbucket/782E586D-orig.jpg

http://i1140.photobucket.com/albums/n574/spoiledbydh/Snapbucket/CB26B5CB-orig.jpg

http://i1140.photobucket.com/albums/n574/spoiledbydh/Snapbucket/05B96B8A-orig.jpg

http://i1140.photobucket.com/albums/n574/spoiledbydh/Snapbucket/8CD1D33C-orig.jpg

Thanks ladies!!


----------



## DisCo

Adrena said:


> Hello,
> 
> I won this Givenchy in a silent auction at work.  Is it real and anybody  know any information about it?  I can't seem to find a tag that has an  ID number or anything to prove authenticity.  Just the ladies at the  auction table saying it was a real...
> 
> http://i1140.photobucket.com/albums/n574/spoiledbydh/Snapbucket/782E586D-orig.jpg
> 
> http://i1140.photobucket.com/albums/n574/spoiledbydh/Snapbucket/CB26B5CB-orig.jpg
> 
> http://i1140.photobucket.com/albums/n574/spoiledbydh/Snapbucket/05B96B8A-orig.jpg
> 
> http://i1140.photobucket.com/albums/n574/spoiledbydh/Snapbucket/8CD1D33C-orig.jpg
> 
> Thanks ladies!!



Looks like a vintage Givenchy.  I'm not familiar with vintage bags though so can't help with authentication


----------



## Adrena

DisCo said:


> Looks like a vintage Givenchy.  I'm not familiar with vintage bags though so can't help with authentication



Thanks DisCo!!  Just wish I knew more about it. The tag inside says "gentleman givenchy Paris"


----------



## LADYM1234

hi lovely ladies, please authenticate this givenchy http://imageshack.us/g/812/sdfsdfasfdsfd.png/

thank you!


----------



## kitkat123

Does anyone know which season/year are these 2 wallets from? 
Or where u can find them?

I really like them but seems like they are no longer available.

Thanks...


----------



## DisCo

kitkat123 said:


> Does anyone know which season/year are these 2 wallets from?
> Or where u can find them?
> 
> I really like them but seems like they are no longer available.
> 
> Thanks...



This was released 2008-2009 and this specific style is no longer available but a new design is out for the Nightingale wallet and it looks very similar to this one.  

http://www.barneys.com/Nightingale-Continental-Wallet/00505011920199,default,pd.html


----------



## Kajleen

Please can you name this Givenchy bag? It seems like Pandora, but I know that it's not. Thank you in advance 

http://www.luisaviaroma.com/index.a...vendorColor=MDAx&season=actual&seasProdID=54I


----------



## DisCo

Kajleen said:


> Please can you name this Givenchy bag? It seems like Pandora, but I know that it's not. Thank you in advance
> 
> http://www.luisaviaroma.com/index.a...vendorColor=MDAx&season=actual&seasProdID=54I



It says item not found when I clicked on the link.  Do you have another photo?


----------



## Kajleen

yep


----------



## DisCo

Kajleen said:


> yep



This is the Sac Besace  was actually considering getting the brown one.  I think it looks cool!


----------



## Kajleen

thank you! 
i love it but i'm not sure if it's not too large for me (i'm 5'6)
and maybe pandora in medium size is better for me and look more cool
i try find some real pictures of this bag, but without succes


----------



## DisCo

Kajleen said:


> thank you!
> i love it but i'm not sure if it's not too large for me (i'm 5'6)
> and maybe pandora in medium size is better for me and look more cool
> i try find some real pictures of this bag, but without succes



I personally prefer the Pandora because I'm a shoulder bag girl and the handle can fit comfortably over the shoulder.  This one can't and haven't seen this worn as well so don't have an idea how it slouches too.


----------



## Kajleen

*DisCo*, thank you so much for your opinion. I'm a shoulder bag girl too and you are absolutely right! I hope i will get Pandora in black in winter sales.


----------



## Kajleen

I google again and again and found this Givenchy - Saffia 
So i think the name of model is Saffia 






http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/women/cat-totes/givenchy-saffia-bag-item-10126259.aspx


----------



## Kajleen

I google again and again and found this Givenchy - Saffia 
So i think the name of model is Saffia 






http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/women/cat-totes/givenchy-saffia-bag-item-10126259.aspx


----------



## DisCo

Kajleen said:


> I google again and again and found this Givenchy - Saffia
> So i think the name of model is Saffia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/women/cat-totes/givenchy-saffia-bag-item-10126259.aspx



This is different from the sac besace...this one has two handles and has a shorter strap while the besace has one handle plus a longer strap like a Pandora.


----------



## Kajleen

you are right! i'm blind


----------



## fofipurse

hello again, i am not sure where to post my question whether under authenticate or identify..so my applogies for multiple posts.
i am trying to find out more info about this bag..what is the style? year? the logo? i never saw anything like this logo and i have been searching google for a few days.
please help
http://i1104.photobucket.com/albums/h321/fofiphoto/100_1169.jpg


----------



## randr21

fofipurse said:


> hello again, i am not sure where to post my question whether under authenticate or identify..so my applogies for multiple posts.
> i am trying to find out more info about this bag..what is the style? year? the logo? i never saw anything like this logo and i have been searching google for a few days.
> please help
> http://i1104.photobucket.com/albums/h321/fofiphoto/100_1169.jpg


 
i could have sworn that i saw this bag (without the center emblem) in black on bluefly.com in the past. maybe they still carry it?


----------



## AnniWillz

Hi, can anyone help provide me with help IDing this bag.

www.ebay.co.uk/itm/220886395048?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649 

Thank you!


----------



## randr21

AnniWillz said:
			
		

> Hi, can anyone help provide me with help IDing this bag.
> 
> www.ebay.co.uk/itm/220886395048?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649
> 
> Thank you!



Hard to id vintage, sry. Altho, im kind of wary about this one.


----------



## AnniWillz

Oh really, I had it looked at on tpf and the response was that it looked good, there were no red flags. What makes you wary? Oh and was told it wasn't vintage!


----------



## randr21

AnniWillz said:
			
		

> Oh really, I had it looked at on tpf and the response was that it looked good, there were no red flags. What makes you wary? Oh and was told it wasn't vintage!



I dunno, guess all the vintage bags ive seen on the authenticate th read had gold hw logos? Who knows, thid could be the exception.


----------



## AnniWillz

randr21 said:
			
		

> I dunno, guess all the vintage bags ive seen on the authenticate th read had gold hw logos? Who knows, thid could be the exception.



I should have listened to you! Turns out the bag is a got to try and get my money back now!


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

hi ..is it the large or medium? TIA  

http://amberlust.blogspot.com/2009/10/nightingale.htmli found the large one 30% off and  the medium without discount , so i  am on the fence ...


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

ps also do you know if this model only came in lambskin leather?? 

http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/women/designer-givenchy-nightingale-bag-with-studs-item-10131011.aspx
i am very confused  because the one i saw IRL  wasn't so shiny ! thanks again!


----------



## DisCo

CHLOEGLAMOUR said:


> hi ..is it the large or medium? TIA
> 
> http://amberlust.blogspot.com/2009/10/nightingale.htmli found the large one 30% off and  the medium without discount , so i  am on the fence ...



This is definitely a large


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

DisCo said:


> This is definitely a large


THANK YOU disCo


----------



## DisCo

CHLOEGLAMOUR said:


> ps also do you know if this model only came in lambskin leather??
> 
> http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/women/designer-givenchy-nightingale-bag-with-studs-item-10131011.aspx
> i am very confused  because the one i saw IRL  wasn't so shiny ! thanks again!



Yup this one came out only in lambskin nd I noticed that not all lambskin bags' sheen are the same.  When I bought my khaki nightingale I had it side by side with a hazel nightingale and the hazel was a lot shinier than the khaki.


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

DisCo said:


> Yup this one came out only in lambskin nd I noticed that not all lambskin bags' sheen are the same.  When I bought my khaki nightingale I had it side by side with a hazel nightingale and the hazel was a lot shinier than the khaki.


 thank you so much Disco, you are the best ...and i am still on the fence now


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

sorry again , is this colour hazel or sand?  thanks


----------



## Aluxe

CHLOEGLAMOUR said:


> sorry again , is this colour hazel or sand?  thanks



My gut reaction was sand, but then I took a quick look at BG's pics and it could be hazel. I'm sticking to sand, however. Hopefully another tPFer will chime in soon.


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

Aluxe said:


> My gut reaction was sand, but then I took a quick look at BG's pics and it could be hazel. I'm sticking to sand, however. Hopefully another tPFer will chime in soon.


 thanks aluxe..btw whatever it is , it's gorgeous


----------



## riry

CHLOEGLAMOUR said:


> sorry again , is this colour hazel or sand?  thanks



This is not hazel. Hazel is just a touch darker and not as yellow.


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

riry said:


> This is not hazel. Hazel is just a touch darker and not as yellow.


thanks so is it SAND?


----------



## jadv

Hello people , Does anyone know the name of this bag?, i bought it in Paris back in 2007 i believe but since i dont really wear it that much , i think im going to sell it, but i dont really remember the name =/ , i'll appreciate if anyone can help me with the name 
THANKS!


----------



## jadv

please anyone? i need the name of this bag , i cant find it anywhere


----------



## twinkling

So recently I stumbled across a bag on a site similar to Bonanzle which is apparently a vintage Givenchy. I really like its shape so that's why I clicked it in the first place. 

Unfortunately there's only a really poor picture but does anyone on here know if Givenchy has ever made bags like this in the past and if it'd maybe worth it to ask for more clearer pictures?


----------



## Haayet

CHLOEGLAMOUR said:


> sorry again , is this colour hazel or sand?  thanks



I own that exact one.
It was labelled''beige rosé ''.


----------



## luv28

Hello all.  Does anyone know the name of this bag?  It is about 5" by 8.5".  I am trying to track one down in black. Thanks!


----------



## hanana

Could someone tell me what bag this is?  At first glance, I thought it was a Nightingale but the shape is different.  Thank you.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-Ch...WH_Handbags&hash=item4ab6223707#ht_500wt_1188


----------



## Dolce

Could someone please tell me what style this is? I bought it today on a whim (my first Givency) and I was hoping to get some more info on it. 

The picture is here. I'm not sure why I don't see the photo when I posted this. http://img275.imagevenue.com/img.php?image=651784672_givency_123_127lo.jpg


----------



## scoobiesmomma

Can anyone tell me the actual color/material name of Cameron's Antigona and if you have any idea where I might one? I just can't get this particular Antigona out of my head...


----------



## maryjade

hanana said:


> Could someone tell me what bag this is?  At first glance, I thought it was a Nightingale but the shape is different.  Thank you.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-Ch...WH_Handbags&hash=item4ab6223707#ht_500wt_1188


Hi Hanna. I was looking at your old post about the Nightingale with a chain strap. Did you know more about the purse because I actually bought the purse yesterday... Would like to know more info. Thanks.


----------



## hanana

maryjade said:


> Hi Hanna. I was looking at your old post about the Nightingale with a chain strap. Did you know more about the purse because I actually bought the purse yesterday... Would like to know more info. Thanks.



I'm sorry but I never found out more info so I ended up passing on the bag.  I hope you like it, I thought it was very pretty!  You might want to try posting in the main Givenchy thread, more traffic there.


----------



## maryjade

hanana said:


> I'm sorry but I never found out more info so I ended up passing on the bag. I hope you like it, I thought it was very pretty! You might want to try posting in the main Givenchy thread, more traffic there.


 

Thanks Hanna. It's a beautiful purse. Hope it looks the same in person. I will still get it checked at Barneys to see if the price tag and receipt is valid. I havent seen the purse anywhere online.


----------



## bry_dee

Hi ladies, do you happen to know what bag is this? Thanks!


----------



## pinkkie2987

Hi, I know this bag is a Givenchy Nightingale, but I was wondering if anyone knew the name of the leather. I couldn't find it online. I don't know if its 'dirty' or it's suppose to look like that. I don't want to end up sending it to the cleaners & ruining the bag because I'm over zealous about having a clean bag. Thank you!

http://jpegbay.com/gallery/001755413-1.html#1


----------



## alouette

pinkkie2987 said:


> Hi, I know this bag is a Givenchy Nightingale, but I was wondering if anyone knew the name of the leather. I couldn't find it online. I don't know if its 'dirty' or it's suppose to look like that. I don't want to end up sending it to the cleaners & ruining the bag because I'm over zealous about having a clean bag. Thank you!
> 
> http://jpegbay.com/gallery/001755413-1.html#1



Appears to be calf.


----------



## janecat

Hi everyone 

I was wondering which season is this nightingale colour.

And this pic is from bluefly.com..


Bluefly.com stated that it is SMALL size but the actual measurement is little big then what I saw in the off line shop.

_Measures approximately 16'' at widest x 10½'' tall at center x 5'' deep; weighs 1½ lbs_

This is what the site stated.

Does small size differ by season?

Thanks for your help


----------



## smilehigh

Can someone id this please? I can't get it off my mind. 
Thanks


----------



## anika01

hi can someone help me identify the names of these bags? 
thank u!


----------



## GottaPrada

Would love to know more about this bag~ Thanks


----------



## kissespunches

Forgive me as I'm new to all things Givenchy!  Does anyone know the name of this colour Antigona and from season it's from?

http://merrymakersblog.files.wordpress.com/2012/01/tumblr-givenchyantigona4.jpg

TIA!


----------



## rocketfire

Hi!  Can someone please help me ID this bag?  What is it called?  thank you!

http://s641.photobucket.com/albums/uu137/rocketfire2/


----------



## airina666

Can someone ID this for me please? It's from 2012 collection. Many TIA


----------



## Caramelita

Maybe someone could help me ID my Nightingale?  I would like to know what kind of leather it has. Is there any tag that I should look at? I bought this bag in the late 2011.


----------



## lovechanel920

.


----------



## balenciagaluv

Hi Ladies.

Someone please tell me the name and colour of my new givenchy tote!

TIA!


----------



## randr21

Caramelita said:
			
		

> Maybe someone could help me ID my Nightingale?  I would like to know what kind of leather it has. Is there any tag that I should look at? I bought this bag in the late 2011.



Looks like lamb to me


----------



## randr21

balenciagaluv said:
			
		

> Hi Ladies.
> 
> Someone please tell me the name and colour of my new givenchy tote!
> 
> TIA!



Givenchy doesn't usually have specific names for each style, esp those not commonly known apart from the popular ones.  I dont recognize your as any of the older styles either.


----------



## miaksye

Caramelita said:
			
		

> Maybe someone could help me ID my Nightingale?  I would like to know what kind of leather it has. Is there any tag that I should look at? I bought this bag in the late 2011.



I have the exactly same Nightingale bought in October 2011. It is 100% Lamb.
If you have the control tag, the model is reported on the back:

GIVENCHY 11H5002002 NIGHTINGALE 001 BLACK Lamb Skin 375643, medium or large model.
(You can google it!)

Hope this helped!


----------



## miaksye

randr21 said:
			
		

> Looks like lamb to me



Sorry Randr21, I didn't quote your answer.
My answer for Caramelita's question is:

I have the exactly same Nightingale bought in October 2011. It is 100% Lamb.
If you have the control tag, the model is reported on the back:

GIVENCHY 11H5002002 NIGHTINGALE 001 BLACK Lamb Skin 375643, medium or large model.
(You can google it!)

Hope this helped, please Randr21 can you confirm my answer is correct?


----------



## lovechanel920

I love Miley's bag. I know it's the Nightingale but can someone help me with leather, size, and hardware? Looks like a medium.


----------



## blakeblonde

Hi! New here to the forum.  I was wondering if someone could please ID Kate's Nightingale color/size and leather please? Thank u! 

http://cdn01.cdn.justjared.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/09/beckinsale-chili/kate-beckinsale-chili-cookoff-04.jpg


----------



## blakeblonde

Can someone please tell me what color and leather Kate's bag is?


----------



## blakeblonde

What size is Miley's Nightingale?


----------



## Jxjarmu

Anyone know what size lea Michele's nightingale is? TIA.


----------



## Mella86

http://www.lyst.com/bags/givenchy-brown-brown-leather-flap-detail-small-hobo-bag/

Hi! I was wondering about the bag above. Can somebody tell me anything about it? Like when it was released? Correct name, and if it is still around?

I have it, bought it on a airport a few years ago and had never seen it before. On the receipt I think it says "laliah" - dont have the receipt in front of me right now. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## randr21

Mella86 said:


> http://www.lyst.com/bags/givenchy-brown-brown-leather-flap-detail-small-hobo-bag/
> 
> Hi! I was wondering about the bag above. Can somebody tell me anything about it? Like when it was released? Correct name, and if it is still around?
> 
> I have it, bought it on a airport a few years ago and had never seen it before. On the receipt I think it says "laliah" - dont have the receipt in front of me right now.
> 
> Thanks in advance



it may have been spotted on the "authenticate this" thread, but other than that, not familiar with this style.  i havent seen it around either, but maybe it's only available at airports?


----------



## Mella86

randr21 said:


> it may have been spotted on the "authenticate this" thread, but other than that, not familiar with this style.  i havent seen it around either, but maybe it's only available at airports?



Thanks 

Problem solved, found the receipt! The name is Lalia hobo


----------



## blakeblonde

Can some please tell me the correct color combo name of Blake's Givenchy Antigona Duffel bag/ I can't seem to find this color combo anywhere...is it old?


----------



## randr21

blakeblonde said:


> Can some please tell me the correct color combo name of Blake's Givenchy Antigona Duffel bag/ I can't seem to find this color combo anywhere...is it old?



Yes, its old, 2011 i think


----------



## blakeblonde

I think my eyes are playing tricks on me! I can't for the life of me figure out if this is the size small or medium Nightingale. It looks a different size in almost every photo. I think because the bottom it drooping it might be a size small that appears larger? With the help of forum friends I know it is an 2011 Sand Lambskin but the size is still up for debate. Just FYI Kate is 5' 7". Please help. 





















This last photo is Kate with a medium....see how much bigger it looks?


----------



## randr21

blakeblonde said:


> I think my eyes are playing tricks on me! I can't for the life of me figure out if this is the size small or medium Nightingale. It looks a different size in almost every photo. I think because the bottom it drooping it might be a size small that appears larger? With the help of forum friends I know it is an 2011 Sand Lambskin but the size is still up for debate. Just FYI Kate is 5' 7". Please help.
> 
> This last photo is Kate with a medium....see how much bigger it looks?



I think the green one is s lrg and the sand one is a med. Kates height plus she wears heels usually may mean it looks like a small, but really is a med.


----------



## blakeblonde

Thanks randr21!
I think I am going to pull the trigger in hopes it is the same color (it says "beige") and approx. size as Kate's:
http://shop.tessabit.com/shopping/women/designer-givenchy-nightingale-medium-bag-item-10248067.aspx

Side note....
I really appreciate you take your time to help all of us on the forum. Your love of the brand, expertise and keen eye are a huge asset to thePurseForum.


----------



## randr21

blakeblonde said:


> Thanks randr21!
> I think I am going to pull the trigger in hopes it is the same color (it says "beige") and approx. size as Kate's:
> http://shop.tessabit.com/shopping/women/designer-givenchy-nightingale-medium-bag-item-10248067.aspx
> 
> Side note....
> I really appreciate you take your time to help all of us on the forum. Your love of the brand, expertise and keen eye are a huge asset to thePurseForum.



I think since kates is older, there will always be some slight variation in the batches produced, but i think the tessabit one is a beautiful soft neutral that's as close to kates lambskin as ive seen. Hopefully they have a return policy so u can decide?  In any case, most important thing is how u like the bag as a whole and how it looks against your wardrobe...and thank u for ur side note. I appreciate it


----------



## blakeblonde

Here is the one I bought...looks very close to Kate's I think.


----------



## oscarlilytc

balenciagaluv said:


> Hi Ladies.
> 
> Someone please tell me the name and colour of my new givenchy tote!
> 
> TIA!



You probably know this already by now but I was just browsing here and saw your post.

It is a Postino.  I just saw one on cultstatus in Australia on sale. 

http://www.cultstatus.com.au/product_view.php?id=1038


----------



## balenciagaluv

oscarlilytc said:


> You probably know this already by now but I was just browsing here and saw your post.
> 
> It is a Postino.  I just saw one on cultstatus in Australia on sale.
> 
> http://www.cultstatus.com.au/product_view.php?id=1038



Thanks for your reply, sweetie. I found out while browsing on ebay for a nightingale

Hehe, but it's not longer in my collection. It was a little too heavy for my liking.


----------



## samouu

Hello, can anyone please help me with this Antigona? I would like to know which season it is from. Plus on the tag it says 100% calf so it is croc-stamped?
Thanks for your kind help


----------



## randr21

samouu said:


> Hello, can anyone please help me with this Antigona? I would like to know which season it is from. Plus on the tag it says 100% calf so it is croc-stamped?
> Thanks for your kind help



Yes, its stamped croc and I think it may have been from s/s 2010 or 11


----------



## samouu

randr21 said:


> Yes, its stamped croc and I think it may have been from s/s 2010 or 11



Randr21, thanks for your kind help


----------



## Konstantine

Hi all

Does anybody know the name of this bag? It was on sale for a steal and I couldn't resist! 

http://tinypic.com/r/2d8g9w8/6


----------



## randr21

Konstantine said:


> Hi all
> 
> Does anybody know the name of this bag? It was on sale for a steal and I couldn't resist!
> 
> http://tinypic.com/r/2d8g9w8/6



Its called the HDG.  Heres a nice writeup from Italian vogue.

"Riccardo Tisci wanted to create a dynamic, cosmopolitan bag that completely reflected the key characteristics of the modern woman, a woman who is*style-conscious but always on the move, feminine but unshowy &ndash; at least in everyday life.*The*HDG, the new it-bag in the*Givenchy*accessories collection*(its name is an abbreviation of House De Givenchy), represents all of these. Its simple design is created with well-defined lines and a metal chain &ndash; the bag is chic but retains a*masculine touch. Available in medium and large and in worked herringbone cotton, calfskin, eel or wolf fish, it&rsquo;s on sale in all Givenchy&rsquo; monobrand boutiques and in speciality stores."

http://www.vogue.it/en/shopping/new-arrivals/2012/03/givenchy-hdg-bag


----------



## Konstantine

randr21 said:


> Its called the HDG.  Heres a nice writeup from Italian vogue.
> 
> "Riccardo Tisci wanted to create a dynamic, cosmopolitan bag that completely reflected the key characteristics of the modern woman, a woman who is*style-conscious but always on the move, feminine but unshowy &ndash; at least in everyday life.*The*HDG, the new it-bag in the*Givenchy*accessories collection*(its name is an abbreviation of House De Givenchy), represents all of these. Its simple design is created with well-defined lines and a metal chain &ndash; the bag is chic but retains a*masculine touch. Available in medium and large and in worked herringbone cotton, calfskin, eel or wolf fish, it&rsquo;s on sale in all Givenchy&rsquo; monobrand boutiques and in speciality stores."
> 
> http://www.vogue.it/en/shopping/new-arrivals/2012/03/givenchy-hdg-bag


Thanks so much for your help! This is my first Givenchy and I'm so excited to get my hands on it


----------



## randr21

Konstantine said:


> Thanks so much for your help! This is my first Givenchy and I'm so excited to get my hands on it



excellent, hope you start a thread for this bag and share your thoughts and pics!  you'd be the first tpfer to own one!


----------



## randr21

samouu said:


> Randr21, thanks for your kind help



hi, minor edit to my previous post (I was looking at the pic from my mobile, so it wasnt as clear ).  it looks more python stamped instead of croc stamped.

either way, it's gorgeous!  i don't ever recall seeing this style and color before.


----------



## samouu

randr21 said:


> hi, minor edit to my previous post (I was looking at the pic from my mobile, so it wasnt as clear ).  it looks more python stamped instead of croc stamped.
> 
> either way, it's gorgeous!  i don't ever recall seeing this style and color before.



Hi thank you again for your answer randr21. Well, the owner doesnt have the receipt and you are saying that you have never seen this model before, I am a bit worried now. 
Would you recommend me to ask for pictures and post on authenticate this bag thread?

Thanks in advance


----------



## randr21

samouu said:


> Hi thank you again for your answer randr21. Well, the owner doesnt have the receipt and you are saying that you have never seen this model before, I am a bit worried now.
> Would you recommend me to ask for pictures and post on authenticate this bag thread?
> 
> Thanks in advance



Im sure there are some styles not available to me since im in thr US, but that doesn't mean g didnt make it.  That being said, doesnt hurt to get pics like the ones in my signature for authentication


----------



## sspidell

Definitely a Givenchy!


----------



## rycechica1016

Hi, I am trying to get my first givenchy purse and still have not decided on the color. I've seen few on ebay and I was wondering if someone here can help me identify this nightingale's color, what year/season it came out? tia! 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-Textured-Leather-Nightingale-Purple-Medium-Beautiful-/151009585856


----------



## randr21

rycechica1016 said:


> Hi, I am trying to get my first givenchy purse and still have not decided on the color. I've seen few on ebay and I was wondering if someone here can help me identify this nightingale's color, what year/season it came out? tia!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-Textured-Leather-Nightingale-Purple-Medium-Beautiful-/151009585856


 
i think it was just called purple and probably came out during 2011 some time.


----------



## rycechica1016

thanks again!


----------



## khall

Hello,

I'm wondering if anyone could ID this Givenchy.

http://www.vestiairecollective.com/beige-linen-bag-givenchy.shtml

I've searched all over and can't seem to find any pics of this style (other than from the listing).

Thank you!


----------



## randr21

khall said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm wondering if anyone could ID this Givenchy.
> 
> http://www.vestiairecollective.com/beige-linen-bag-givenchy.shtml
> 
> I've searched all over and can't seem to find any pics of this style (other than from the listing).
> 
> Thank you!


 
reminds me of the George V style.


----------



## VTQ88

Hi ladies! Can you please help me IDing this Givenchy bag?? I think it looks cute. 
Thank you so much. 






[/IMG]

http://i.upanh.com/rtdmkt






[/url][/IMG]


----------



## VTQ88

Hi ladies ! Could anyone help me IDing this bag, I think it looks cute, thanks you so much 






[/URL][/IMG] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## VTQ88

Hi, ladies, could you help me naming this givenchy bag? thank you so so much 

http://i83.photobucket.com/albums/j302/quynh88/T22JQXeteXXXXXXXX_888774591_zpsdf719542.jpg

http://i83.photobucket.com/albums/j302/quynh88/T2DttAXcpOXXXXXXXX_888774591_zpsa782c36c.jpg

http://i83.photobucket.com/albums/j302/quynh88/2013-04-08162847_zps8067d913.jpg


----------



## randr21

VTQ88 said:


> Hi, ladies, could you help me naming this givenchy bag? thank you so so much
> 
> http://i83.photobucket.com/albums/j302/quynh88/T22JQXeteXXXXXXXX_888774591_zpsdf719542.jpg
> 
> http://i83.photobucket.com/albums/j302/quynh88/T2DttAXcpOXXXXXXXX_888774591_zpsa782c36c.jpg
> 
> http://i83.photobucket.com/albums/j302/quynh88/2013-04-08162847_zps8067d913.jpg


 
not familiar with this style as it is not part of the main collections


----------



## nygarcia1105

hi, any chance you know the year and color of this givenchy bag? thank you.


----------



## Carly542

Hi! Could someone please help me! I am wondering if anyone knows what this bag is called? I found it at a thrift store and have not been able to find anything online about it, does that mean its not authentic? Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## DeeDeeDavies

Hi there!

I have just purchased a navy Givenchy Postino from a reputable retailer and am a little worried about the authenticity - The external hardware and logo are Gold/Brass but the very large top zip is silver. 

This is my first Givenchy purchase but I have a few Bal's and they are all very consistent with their hardware matching.

Can anyone help calm my fears?


----------



## dallzzzz

Hi! I was wondering if someone could tell me what the size of this nightingale is (small, medium, large), since it is not specified.

http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/women/designer-givenchy-nightingale-tote-item-10462856.aspx


----------



## kirsty415

Can someone please check the authenticity of this bag
http://m.ebay.com.au/itm/111167969701?nav=WATCHING&sbk=1
Thanks


----------



## Mint Green

Hi 
does anyone know this pandora is from which season?

http://media4.onsugar.com/files/201...reet-Style-Milan-Fashion-Week-Spring-2014.jpg

thank you


----------



## pumbaa.frankie

Does anyone know if this is the small or medium size? And where it might be available?


----------



## hrhsunshine

pumbaa.frankie said:


> Does anyone know if this is the small or medium size? And where it might be available?




This is a medium crocc embossed Ant. Virtually impossible to find as it was from a couple seasons ago.


----------



## pumbaa.frankie

hrhsunshine said:


> This is a medium crocc embossed Ant. Virtually impossible to find as it was from a couple seasons ago.



Thank you.

Do you know if there is a 'wanted' section I can post on for PurseForum?


----------



## LKKay

Does anyone know what this model is called and where I can possibly find it? TIA!


----------



## lovemyangels

LKKay said:


> Does anyone know what this model is called and where I can possibly find it? TIA!



This is Antigona, calf skin, size Small. You could check this subforum's reputable Givenchy stores thread.


----------



## CyborgGoddess

Can anyone help me ID this Givenchy bag that was given to me as a gift?  I do believe that it is authentic, but I cannot find a serial number or any Givenchy bag of similar style.   


https://plus.google.com/u/0/photos?pid=5945503489358099746&oid=112604993638890595456


----------



## mary79

Could someone please tell me the colour and year of this bag? I bought it today (new), but suspect it's from a previous season, since it was in an outlet store. 

Also, it has a flap pocket instead of a small zipper pocket on the front (which I personally prefer). Would that also suggest it's an older model?

Thank you!


----------



## love00sh

Hi Guys! Can you guys help me ID the color of this Pandora please? 
I took many pics inside and outside to show how different lighting affects the color.
It is incredibly saturated blue.
Thanks in advance! 

http://s1099.photobucket.com/user/love00sh/library/givenchy blue?sort=3&page=1


----------



## Balbolkat

Can anyone help me ID this Givenchy bag? I cannot find it anywhere. Is there a name or is this one without a name?


----------



## Balbolkat

Sorry dont know why the picture does not work...


----------



## blakeblonde

What size are these Antigonas? 






And this one:

http://media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/5e/58/65/5e586521081d5cf861c1bc2f71cb3bfb.jpg


----------



## yuki920923

blakeblonde said:


> What size are these Antigonas?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this one:
> 
> http://media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/5e/58/65/5e586521081d5cf861c1bc2f71cb3bfb.jpg




Not sure about the first one - probably a medium 
The second one is a medium


----------



## blakeblonde

Thank you Yuki! Is this a medium Nightingale?

http://img.purseforum.com/attachmen...on-tom-sturridge-sienna-miller-early-birthday


----------



## 1214

Hi  Can someone please tell me what color this gale is??

http://www.reebonz.com.au/event/t6092/item/13G5007002450


----------



## arlly05

hi can someone please help me id this gbag
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
 thank you


----------



## Mint Green

from which season this nigtingale is? and what is this pink called?
tia


----------



## cloudele

Hi all! I wanted to know if this is a medium or small antigona? 
Thank you!

style.soshified.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/03/Jessica-Givenchy.jpg?1edef5


----------



## gianelle

Which size/style Nightingale is Nicole Richie wearing? Thanks!

http://img.purseforum.com/attachments/premier-designers/givenchy/2436719d1387531496-celebrities-with-givenchy-bags-article-2526865-1a36fa2300000578-270_634x678.jpg

http://img.purseforum.com/attachments/premier-designers/givenchy/2438203d1387665107-celebrities-with-givenchy-bags-article-0-1a3b28ce00000578-429_634x883.jpg


----------



## hrhsunshine

gianelle said:


> Which size/style Nightingale is Nicole Richie wearing? Thanks!
> 
> http://img.purseforum.com/attachmen...icle-2526865-1a36fa2300000578-270_634x678.jpg
> 
> http://img.purseforum.com/attachmen...gs-article-0-1a3b28ce00000578-429_634x883.jpg




Looks like medium lambskin


----------



## blakeblonde

Nicole Richie is teeny tiny so I think that might be a small, well loved lambskin Nightingale


----------



## gianelle

blakeblonde said:


> Nicole Richie is teeny tiny so I think that might be a small, well loved lambskin Nightingale



I was thinking small too.


----------



## AVF

Hi everyone. I'm new here in purse forum. Please help me identify this Givenchy bag please. Did Givenchy ever produce this kind of bag? Help please. Thank you all in advance..


----------



## AVF

Please ladies help! Help me identify this Givenchy bag.. Thank you so much...


----------



## esterpixies

Can help authenticate this tks


----------



## nrr_md

Hi there! Can someone please help me identify what color and year this bag was released? Thanks in advance


----------



## DisneyPrincess

Hi, this is my first post.  Does anyone know how to identify a Givenchy bag with the serial tag code?  I purchased my first and would like to know more about it now that its in hand.  I am thinking the first two letters are the origin where the bag was made but I can not figure out the numbers.  Does anyone know or can help?

Thank you,


----------



## sassification

Anyone seen this before? Is this vintage?


----------



## drowsy1

My aunt gave me this Givenchy bag and I'd like to know more about it. Does anyone know anything about this bag?


----------



## miss_autumn

Hey guys, can you please help me identify what the colour of this Antigona is called? I'm pretty sure it's the small size but have no idea what colour it is or what season/year it's from. Any help would be much appreciated! Thanks


----------



## Jana123

Hi there, can anyone tell me anything about this bag? Model, year etc. Many thanks in advance! J


----------



## peishanchou

Hi guys, I tried to ask this question on the authenticate thread, which hrhsunshine was kind enough to help me with but I guess my questions need to go elsewhere.  Can someone please help me figure what which blue this nightingale is on ebay?  I cannot tell and am not expert enough with this bag, might be my first Givenchy after lusting after the gale for 5 years now.  Is this more a deep navy or a grey blue that Liv Tyler has been shown to wear?  I need your expert help please!  I would try to grab the photos and post here but do not know how.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-La...r-/151372484681?ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123

My second question is this--I am about 5'8'' and want a large but I know it might be too big but I fell in love with the bag with photos of Ashley Olsen carrying it, there is a famous photo of her carrying it with two coffees, I want the bag to look like that on me but I cannot determine if hers is a large or maybe it's a medium and just looks big on her?  

Sorry I don't know how to upload an individual photo but her photo is on this page:
http://www.snobessentials.com/2009/08/givenchy_nightingale_who_wore.html

Thank you in advance to all the experts!!


----------



## Noraaura

Hello there.

I bought a Givenchy Nightingale a long time ago (2007 or 2008) and I would like to know more about this model if possible. Its the best bag I have ever had, the quality of the leather, the stitching and the hardware is unbelievably good after using it for 5 years almost every single day!

Its black with gold hardware. I believe the size is medium.
Does any of you know what season its from?
It seems like they made most of the Nightingale handles without the ring - so the handle is in one piece. Does any of you know if the handle with the ring is only seen in the early models?

I will look fwd to reading your replies.
Thank you in advance.


----------



## randr21

Noraaura said:


> Hello there.
> 
> I bought a Givenchy Nightingale a long time ago (2007 or 2008) and I would like to know more about this model if possible. Its the best bag I have ever had, the quality of the leather, the stitching and the hardware is unbelievably good after using it for 5 years almost every single day!
> 
> Its black with gold hardware. I believe the size is medium.
> Does any of you know what season its from?
> It seems like they made most of the Nightingale handles without the ring - so the handle is in one piece. Does any of you know if the handle with the ring is only seen in the early models?
> 
> I will look fwd to reading your replies.
> Thank you in advance.



Don't know season but the ringed handle was definitely from the earlier collections.


----------



## TSquared2

Hi,

I've fallen in love with the Nightingale ever since I saw a photo of Rosie Huntington-Whitely with this bag. Could someone please tell me what size it is, what leather and colour, and what year it is from? Thanks!


----------



## hrhsunshine

Daowie said:


> Hey guys, can you please help me identify what the colour of this Antigona is called? I'm pretty sure it's the small size but have no idea what colour it is or what season/year it's from. Any help would be much appreciated! Thanks




The photo quality makes it hard to determine. Please post a photo in indirect natural lighting and perhaps we can help determine.


----------



## hrhsunshine

peishanchou said:


> Hi guys, I tried to ask this question on the authenticate thread, which hrhsunshine was kind enough to help me with but I guess my questions need to go elsewhere.  Can someone please help me figure what which blue this nightingale is on ebay?  I cannot tell and am not expert enough with this bag, might be my first Givenchy after lusting after the gale for 5 years now.  Is this more a deep navy or a grey blue that Liv Tyler has been shown to wear?  I need your expert help please!  I would try to grab the photos and post here but do not know how.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-La...r-/151372484681?ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
> 
> My second question is this--I am about 5'8'' and want a large but I know it might be too big but I fell in love with the bag with photos of Ashley Olsen carrying it, there is a famous photo of her carrying it with two coffees, I want the bag to look like that on me but I cannot determine if hers is a large or maybe it's a medium and just looks big on her?
> 
> Sorry I don't know how to upload an individual photo but her photo is on this page:
> http://www.snobessentials.com/2009/08/givenchy_nightingale_who_wore.html
> 
> Thank you in advance to all the experts!!



My suspicion on the blue bag is that it is a darker blue, not grey blue.  A grey blue is unlikely to photograph so dark , as in some of the pix.  Photos should ideally be taken in indirect natural lighting to show the colors as well as possible.

The Olsens are super tiny girls. I've seen them in person and they are small.  The bag Ashley has could very well be a medium.  If you are 5-8, I would guess a large will most likely give you that effect you desire.  Most celeb shots and even TPFrs shots are with a medium.


----------



## hrhsunshine

TSquared2 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've fallen in love with the Nightingale ever since I saw a photo of Rosie Huntington-Whitely with this bag. Could someone please tell me what size it is, what leather and colour, and what year it is from? Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 2747476
> View attachment 2747477
> View attachment 2747478




That is the grey croc embossed. The leather would be more like a nubuck finish. It is calfskin.  The bag looks to be a small size.


----------



## TSquared2

hrhsunshine said:


> That is the grey croc embossed. The leather would be more like a nubuck finish. It is calfskin.  The bag looks to be a small size.




Thanks!

Is this available anymore?? If not, any likelihood I can find it on eBay or somewhere similar?


----------



## hrhsunshine

TSquared2 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Is this available anymore?? If not, any likelihood I can find it on eBay or somewhere similar?



Discontinued for a while and chances a very slim you will find it for resale but never lose hope.


----------



## jennifurchua

Does anyone know the model name for this givenchy? Many thanks


----------



## DUNDIS

Can somebody identify this bag?


----------



## dovechovolate

Can someone help id this givenchy for me? Is it still possible to get it? http://oneroute66.files.wordpress.com/2011/05/givenchy-bottle-green-croc-nightingale.jpg


----------



## hrhsunshine

dovechovolate said:


> Can someone help id this givenchy for me? Is it still possible to get it? http://oneroute66.files.wordpress.com/2011/05/givenchy-bottle-green-croc-nightingale.jpg



The croc embossed nightingale is not available from retailers. Just gotta hope for resale.


----------



## Pennylou

Anyone know what this color is called? Love it


----------



## lovelyfashionista

Can someone id this bag? I've never seen this style before. Thanks. http://www.gorgeousluxury.com/givenchy/givenchyflorallucrezia


----------



## sara9khalil

bettina !


----------



## regretisforthew

lovelyfashionista said:


> Can someone id this bag? I've never seen this style before. Thanks. http://www.gorgeousluxury.com/givenchy/givenchyflorallucrezia



it's the givenchy lucrezia


----------



## nai2012

Could somebody please id and identify the year. I've near seen one with this stitching before. Also has anyone any experience of the lamb skin Antigona


----------



## sparks1007

Can someone please help me with this one? I know it's a Nightingale shopper tote but I can't find any info on colour or even if it ever really came in this colour. I've seen a khaki with purple inner but not a khaki colour with avocado. Thanks!


----------



## Pps999

Can someone tell me which leather is this bag made out of?  Looks like goat but the seller is telling me calf.  Anyone with a brown pandora please help.


----------



## aelgtoer

Pps999 said:


> Can someone tell me which leather is this bag made out of?  Looks like goat but the seller is telling me calf.  Anyone with a brown pandora please help.



It looks like goat to me. The pandoras in calfskin usually are smoother and come with rivets or studs. My brown pandora is in calfskin.

https://instagram.com/p/2I7cNDP9Nm/


----------



## nai2012

Could somebody please tell me if this is taupe or linen. The interior is black and the hardware is silver...thank u x


----------



## nai2012

nai2012 said:


> Could somebody please tell me if this is taupe or linen. The interior is black and the hardware is silver...thank u x



Thank u


----------



## thefinchster

thefinchster said:


> I believe taupe and linen are the same color.











nai2012 said:


> Thank u





I believe taupe and linen are the same color.


----------



## Sariel

Hello, can anyone please tell me if this really is a Givenchy and what model it is? Is it a very old model? Thank you in advance! http://olx.ph/i2/item/givenchy-bag-authentic-ID6PypC.html#:ac710af330


----------



## sugarpop

Does anyone know what year this Limited Edition nightingale is?


----------



## smn_____

does anyone know what bag this is?


----------



## Tatownz

smn_____ said:


> does anyone know what bag this is?




Pandora box [emoji7]


----------



## forever.elise

Can anyone ID this please?![emoji120]&#127995;[emoji182]


----------



## casseyelsie

Hi. This is obviously not my pic.  But can someone help me with size of this Pandora?  Thanks.


----------



## casseyelsie

Sorry, forgot to upload pic on post above


----------



## rose67672000

Hello all,

I have just received my small Antigona today and the dustbag says Givenchy whith Paris underneath, the Pyramid bag I bought earlier this year does not, has anyone come across this before or is it a recent thing? 

Many thanks xxx


----------



## hrhsunshine

casseyelsie said:


> View attachment 3080228
> 
> 
> Sorry, forgot to upload pic on post above



Looks to be medium


----------



## casseyelsie

hrhsunshine said:


> Looks to be medium




Thanks


----------



## AnnieR

Hi guys, can you help me identify this bag. Thanks in advance


----------



## emlouiseb

Hi everyone, 

Hope I'm posting this in the right place. Does anyone know if this Pandora Pure Embellished bag was also available in the small size? 

If anyone could help me out I'd really appreciate it &#128522; 

Thanks!


----------



## hrhsunshine

emlouiseb said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Hope I'm posting this in the right place. Does anyone know if this Pandora Pure Embellished bag was also available in the small size?
> 
> If anyone could help me out I'd really appreciate it &#128522;
> 
> Thanks!



Never seen this in small


----------



## emlouiseb

hrhsunshine said:


> Never seen this in small


Aw I love it but think the medium is a bit too big for me. Thanks for your help!


----------



## thornandes

Hi could anyone identify this Givenchy duffle bag? what's the name and from which season? the double zipper is kind of like Pandora but never seen pandora in duffle bag, and judging from the monogram stamp on the leather i think it's probably quite an old bag. TIA.


----------



## chrstyle

Does anybody know if they made this shopping tote in a Small size? Mine's a medium and it's a bit too tall for me. I love it so much still though. I just wish it was in small. TIA!


----------



## Storm702

Hello! Is anyone familiar with this style? Thanks!


----------



## gayboy

Does anybody know what colour/size this bag is? It's my friends and they say it's a 2014 model medium Pandora in dark brown, but I can't find any 2014 (or any year) Pandora's that have a different colour stripe above/below the zips?


----------



## hrhsunshine

chrstyle said:


> Does anybody know if they made this shopping tote in a Small size? Mine's a medium and it's a bit too tall for me. I love it so much still though. I just wish it was in small. TIA!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3246640




I have never seen this in small


----------



## hrhsunshine

gayboy said:


> Does anybody know what colour/size this bag is? It's my friends and they say it's a 2014 model medium Pandora in dark brown, but I can't find any 2014 (or any year) Pandora's that have a different colour stripe above/below the zips?



I only recall the tricolor stripe for the Antigona.  I don't recall this particular color combo nor a leather striped combo for the Pandora.


----------



## marmyte

Please could you help me ID this bag?  Have been googling and searching TPF with no success!


----------



## marmyte

and another if you're able to ID this please.


----------



## randr21

marmyte said:


> Please could you help me ID this bag?  Have been googling and searching TPF with no success!



Looks like the eclipse


----------



## Annyfication

I've fallen in love with this Antigona (medium) in dark brown. Can someone please tell me what year this was released?

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/Give...-All-Handbags/prod90440088_cat428607__/p.prod


----------



## Rksgnyc

Hi, 
I'm new here- hoping you can help &#128578; What style Givenchy is this bag and from what year?? The listing doesn't give many details. Thanks everyone!

https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/givenchy-satchel-18-19


----------



## Lily77

gayboy said:


> Does anybody know what colour/size this bag is? It's my friends and they say it's a 2014 model medium Pandora in dark brown, but I can't find any 2014 (or any year) Pandora's that have a different colour stripe above/below the zips?


The stripes are the same on this Pandora in black: http://www.fwrd.com/product-givenchy-medium-pandora-striped-bag-in-multi/GIVE-WY71/

Based on this article, I'd guess that the bag is from 2012: http://www.snobessentials.com/2012/...ndle-and-pandora-shoulder-bag-club-remix.html

Seems pretty rare!


----------



## Lily77

Storm702 said:


> Hello! Is anyone familiar with this style? Thanks!


Looks like a large Nightingale in old pepe leather. Never seen one with a leather stripe down the middle like that, though!


----------



## MyriamVogt

Hello my dears! 
Can anyone say which model it is? 
All I can see in the web is one page.... lyst? But the name saffia bag is correct? I can´t find anything about ist.... Thanks so much


----------



## Ggloveme

Hi authenticators i have this givenchy basketball clutch which i believe to not be authentic. This design might not be famous for replicas but the material does not match the original and the fonts looks totally off.Please advice with this clutch thank u. This clutch is quite a challenge to authenticate the link is http://carousell.com/p/63340214/


----------



## Ggloveme

Ggloveme said:


> View attachment 3435236
> View attachment 3435234
> View attachment 3435233
> View attachment 3435232
> View attachment 3435230
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi authenticators i have this givenchy basketball clutch which i believe to not be authentic. This design might not be famous for replicas but the material does not match the original and the fonts looks totally off.Please advice with this clutch thank u. This clutch is quite a challenge to authenticate the link is http://carousell.com/p/63340214/


Please help me i feel scammed of my precious money and unjustified


----------



## Ggloveme

Ggloveme said:


> Please help me i feel scammed of my precious money and unjustified


This clutch has got no serial number


----------



## Sora_V

Could you please help identify the model of this antigona bag. I can't find this bicolor on any online shopping site  TIA!


----------



## rowie1985

Hi! My husband bought me this for Christmas a few years ago, I think in 2012' and was heavily reduced but brand new from cult status boutique in Perth, wondering if anyone can help me with IDing what the name of the bag is, thank you!


----------



## Sora_V

Could someone please help me ID this Givenchy bag? Thanks a bunch!


----------



## kcthelush

Can anyone help me identify the name and possible value of this bag? I purchased it from a small town thrift shop for $3.00, and I'm 99% sure it's the real deal. Based on the serial number (SI1018), it would have debuted sometime in 2008. It is in pristine, mint condition. I just can't seem to locate another like it!


----------



## Diannalovesbags

So did you buy?


----------



## Diannalovesbags

kcthelush said:


> Can anyone help me identify the name and possible value of this bag? I purchased it from a small town thrift shop for $3.00, and I'm 99% sure it's the real deal. Based on the serial number (SI1018), it would have debuted sometime in 2008. It is in pristine, mint condition. I just can't seem to locate another like it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3566253
> View attachment 3566256
> View attachment 3566257


Did you ever find another one of these?


----------



## Ballbreaker

Hello! Can someone help me identify this bag? Can't seem to see it on the Givenchy product line. Bugatti?


----------



## Irwinamanda18

Hi guys! Just bought my first antigona  
I know the colour is meant to be nude, but does anyone know what type of leather it is? 
I want to buy some cleaning products but don't want to harm the leather! Thanks for looking. It hasn't arrived yet, I just have the ebay pics until it arrives tomorrow! 
Thanks for looking x


----------



## trizia.santi

Hello TPFers, can anyone help me Id this Givenchy bag? I tried ever reliable Google but it has failed me. I'm starting to think that this bag is fake lol hopefully not tho as I want to get it


----------



## gigidarling2017

anybody know this website?
https://www.dellogliostore.com/en/
their givenchy price is too good to be true! 
any thoughts? Buy it or not buy it?


----------



## randr21

gigidarling2017 said:


> anybody know this website?
> https://www.dellogliostore.com/en/
> their givenchy price is too good to be true!
> any thoughts? Buy it or not buy it?


Check on Givenchy official site for stockists and see if they're authorised


----------



## aong

Hello 
Could someone please tell me what is the name of this bag? 

Thank you


----------



## bagfan88

Can someone please identify this bag for me? Thank you!


----------



## Antigone

Does anyone know what season is this from?


----------



## Pam925

Please help me. What is this pink bag called? I am obsessed!


----------



## highend

Pam925 said:


> Please help me. What is this pink bag called? I am obsessed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3961045


This is the the antigona cosmetic/makeup pouch/case. 
https://www.barneys.com/product/givenchy-antigona-sugar-leather-cosmetic-pouch-504619634.html



I don't believe they make this style anymore, so the resale market may be your best bet.


----------



## Julia_v

Hi, could anybody please help me identify this bag? 
Thank you


----------



## monsteremu

Hi everyone - can anyone identify model of this bag? Seller just listed it as Moyen but not sure that means anything? Thanks so much. Em x


----------



## bagsarebeautiful

I just thrifted a black "Parfums Givenchy" bag made of cotton with pvc trim. It's an open bag with one handle and 2 fringe ties to close it. This is obviously not a high end bag though it looks nice. Did they make these as promos/freebies or for the leather-free audience? Thank you in advance for any info.


----------



## Naa_Ogboo

rowie1985 said:


> Hi! My husband bought me this for Christmas a few years ago, I think in 2012' and was heavily reduced but brand new from cult status boutique in Perth, wondering if anyone can help me with IDing what the name of the bag is, thank you!


Did you find out more about the bag? I found a similar type with the crest logo but I couldn’t find any information on it online.


----------



## imeryl

Does anyone by any chance know what kind of Pandora this is?


----------



## Verple26

Has anyone ever seen this? I'm sorry if it is way off


----------



## Verple26

Verple26 said:


> Has anyone ever seen this? I'm sorry if it is way off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4112819


----------



## Rhiankaiden

Hi could someone please please help me determine if this antigona is authentic??


----------



## idkvalar

Hey everyone,

I recently bought a pre-loved medium black Pandora and I'm absolutely in love.

Problem is, I can't tell if its calfskin or goatskin - it doesn't look grainy enough to be goatskin from pictures of goatskin I've seen, but it also doesn't feel like my calfskin bags.

I use it as an every-day bag and carry my laptop in it as well. I see light pressure marks on the bottom forming.

Any idea how I can care for the marks and/or prevent them? And can anyone ID which type of leather it is?

It reflects light in photos, but in person it has a sheen to it and doesn't look so shiny. 

Pictures are below.

Thank you all so much! 

I


----------



## randr21

Looks like goat to me


----------



## Phoebe Naomi

Can anyone help me to authenticate my bag if its real or fake? Thank you in advance


----------



## ainainthesky

Hello! I'm thinking of buying this Givenchy bag but it's the first time I've seen it. Any idea what it's called? Thanks!


----------



## Marilla

Can anyone tell me the name of this bag? Thanks


----------



## Marilla

Apologies if this is in the wrong place. I’ve been offered thus Givenchy at a great price - but I can’t decide if I love it or hate it lol! Does anyone know the name of it? Would like to google more images. 
Oh and appreciate everyone’s opinion on it too!


----------



## serene

Found this from Pinterest and could 90% swear it says Givenchy on the bag. Is it? If yes then what name so I can google and see is it still available or can it be found pre-used


----------



## randr21

serene said:


> Found this from Pinterest and could 90% swear it says Givenchy on the bag. Is it? If yes then what name so I can google and see is it still available or can it be found pre-used


Style name is "horizon" by Givenchy. Looks like small sz?


----------



## IntheOcean

Not very familiar with Givenchy, could use some help. Do you guys know what this style is called?


----------



## Anesthestia

I purchased this lovely vintage Givenchy bag, the inside label reads Givenchy Sacs Made in Japan, not sure when this is from? Anyone know what it's called? I tried searching everywhere but couldn't find a similar one. It's a burgundy frame style bag with a snakeskin trim, suede frame bit. (At least, I think it's suede. It feels like it...) It's about the size of one of the old big iPads. 
Any help would be terribly appreciated!


----------



## ihillside

Excuse me, this problem may not help you, but I would like to know what's the brand of the bag in the picture


----------



## Anesthestia

ihillside said:


> Excuse me, this problem may not help you, but I would like to know what's the brand of the bag in the picture


Sorry, which picture are you referring to? My post, or another post above?

--------

Nobody ID'd my last vintage givenchy (2 posts above this one ^^), I'm still trying to find out the style!  If anyone could help me out, that'd be great.

I also just purchased another vintage Givenchy and it also reads 'Givenchy Sacs made in Japan' inside, if anyone even knows what time span this is from (since I'm noticing quite a few vintage Givenchy bags had this tag inside), that'd be great as well, since I'd love an idea of age.

This is my new vintage bag I'd like to have ID'd! The clasp is mother of pearl. If anyone can help me out, very very much appreciated.


----------



## reezy

Hi,

Could anyone please help me identify the color here, under "Medium Brown"? I don't know if it's actually called Medium Brown.
Also, I've looked at the color Pony Brown, and I seem to find bags of different brown shades. An example here, and here. If anyone has owned or seen the Antigona in the Pony Brown, what would you say it looks closer to?

Thank you in advance!


----------



## randr21

Different retailers call it different names. Since more than 1 calls it pony, I'd go with that. You can also check Givenchy official site to see if they provide the name color. The pics all use diff lighting too, as far as I can tell, it looks like a saddle color, nice and rich for Fall season.


----------



## Idie4fashion

Does anyone know the name of this Givenchy bag? Also if you see any links to one for sale, please add it to this page.


----------



## MontaukWaves

It’s the George V bag. I’m pretty sure it’s discontinued but it pops up now and then on consignment sites.


----------



## vanilla_addict

Hello
This is my friend's bag.. can you kindly id it so i can look up its dimensions as i need to get her a purse organizer but i dont know the size
Thank you


----------



## randr21

vanilla_addict said:


> Hello
> This is my friend's bag.. can you kindly id it so i can look up its dimensions as i need to get her a purse organizer but i dont know the size
> Thank you


Horizon, looks like a medium size.


----------



## vanilla_addict

randr21 said:


> Horizon, looks like a medium size.


Thank you so much


----------



## Galgali

sues said:


> Greetings everyone - I just bought this Givenchy handbag but am not sure of the actual name of it. Does anyone know? It is from a reputable seller and I have asked her the name as it's stated on the tag but she hasn't got back to me yet. I am wanting to check it out on the net to see how it looks when worn on other people. Thanks a lot


Hello, were you able to find out the design name of your bag? I just ordered a very similar tote and it did not have a name either.  Thanks!


----------



## mktlim

Hello,

Has anyone seen this bag in real life? Stumbled upon it on Saks website:
https://www.saksfifthavenue.com/giv...Givenchy&N=4294912047+306622829&bmUID=mVNjjML


----------



## BBBagHag

Hey y’all. Can anyone please tell me which season this smooth calfskin with white lettering is? Pics below. Thanks!


----------



## mktlim

My local Saks got this blue one in, the leather isn't as think as I thought it would be though.


----------



## Sukie95

Hi everyone , 
I’m trying to figure out what this small bag is ? Thank you


----------



## Sukie95

Hi can you someone pleaseeeee id this bag ?? I’m going crazy looking it for it


----------



## Galgali

Sukie95 said:


> Hi can you someone pleaseeeee id this bag ?? I’m going crazy looking it for it


Hello,
It looks like a GV3 line, probably a GV3 WOC.  Hope this helps!


----------



## Sukie95

Still trying to figure out what this mini woc is


----------



## Sukie95

Sukie95 said:


> Still trying to figure out what this mini woc is


----------



## Tonimichelle

Hi all, could anyone tell me which model Givenchy this is please? It looks like an Antigona but slouchy, I found it on a preloved site and I love it but would really like to know what it is! Thank you


----------



## randr21

Tonimichelle said:


> Hi all, could anyone tell me which model Givenchy this is please? It looks like an Antigona but slouchy, I found it on a preloved site and I love it but would really like to know what it is! Thank you [emoji2]
> 
> View attachment 4710396



Correction, I saw "slouchy" and thought it was the new version of antigona, but it's different. I'm wondering if your pic is of a version made for men collection.


----------



## Tonimichelle

randr21 said:


> Correction, I saw "slouchy" and thought it was the new version of antigona, but it's different. I'm wondering if your pic is of a version made for men collection.


I could only find pics on line of the new version when I searched google, but this is supposedly older. It could be for men but is around 30cm across so not sure as that’s a bit small maybe?


----------



## randr21

Tonimichelle said:


> I could only find pics on line of the new version when I searched google, but this is supposedly older. It could be for men but is around 30cm across so not sure as that’s a bit small maybe?



I can't recall seeing a slouchy women's antigona before the new version.  maybe it's a prototype design that didn't make the cut?
On rare occasion, someone asks to ID a G bag, but no one can tell the style name, but we know it's part of a particular collection, since it has certain telltale design aspects. since I'm in US, I'm guessing maybe G makes certain bags for certain non US markets?


----------



## Tonimichelle

randr21 said:


> I can't recall seeing a slouchy women's antigona before the new version.  maybe it's a prototype design that didn't make the cut?
> On rare occasion, someone asks to ID a G bag, but no one can tell the style name, but we know it's part of a particular collection, since it has certain telltale design aspects. since I'm in US, I'm guessing maybe G makes certain bags for certain non US markets?


I wondered if it may be a sample? It’s for sale in Paris from a consignment store that’s attached to a reputable French auction house so I’m reasonably sure it will be an authentic piece. I just spotted it whilst looking for a new (to me) bag for work and love the design! It may be just a bit too light a colour though and I’d have loved to have known what it was. Thank you for your help though


----------



## Gelfa01

Does anyone have the new Givenchy ID Flap bag in medium?  Pros/cons?  Love the look, but can’t find any reviews.  Thanks


----------



## topglamchic

Gelfa01 said:


> Does anyone have the new Givenchy ID Flap bag in medium?  Pros/cons?  Love the look, but can’t find any reviews.  Thanks



Thanks for posting I am curious as well about the Givenchy ID Flap bag.


----------



## Lana04

Hi all, 

Can someone ease tell me what bag this is?


----------



## dangerouscurves

This bag is gorgeous. May I know which website you saw it on?


Tonimichelle said:


> Hi all, could anyone tell me which model Givenchy this is please? It looks like an Antigona but slouchy, I found it on a preloved site and I love it but would really like to know what it is! Thank you
> 
> View attachment 4710396


----------



## Tonimichelle

dangerouscurves said:


> This bag is gorgeous. May I know which website you saw it on?


Yes of course!
link here https://www.collectorsquare.com/sacs/givenchy/sac-bandouliere-givenchy-en-cuir-gris-367445.html


----------



## dangerouscurves

Thank you so much. It looks like the new soft Antigona with the 'toungues' fixed on the sides, but the base of the handles look different. If it was in brighter/deep color, I would buy it.


Tonimichelle said:


> Yes of course!
> link here https://www.collectorsquare.com/sacs/givenchy/sac-bandouliere-givenchy-en-cuir-gris-367445.html


----------



## Tonimichelle

dangerouscurves said:


> Thank you so much. It looks like the new soft Antigona with the 'toungues' fixed on the sides, but the base of the handles look different. If it was in brighter/deep color, I would buy it.


You’re welcome. Likewise, if it had been a darker colour I’d have bought it for work. It’s a gorgeous looking bag though.


----------



## Ekeay10

I bought this from TK Maxx in UK yesterday, obviously everything they sell there is authentic. I just bought it because of the brand of course and it was a steal. Yet I can’t find any information online for it and am unsure what the product actually is? I’m thinking camera pouch but I’m having no luck finding a price for it. Any help would be appreciated, 
Thanks
Emily


----------



## papertrees

Can anyone ID what this style is? I mean, what's it officially called? And how much does it retail for? It's being sold to me for $900


----------



## papertrees

Hi, can someone help me autheticate this please?


----------



## ilovehotpot

Hey bag lovers.

it’s my dream to own a nightingale however it’s discontinued. I saw this on a resale website. How do I judge its authenticity and where can I get it authenticated? please help!


----------



## IntheOcean

ilovehotpot said:


> Hey bag lovers.
> 
> it’s my dream to own a nightingale however it’s discontinued. I saw this on a resale website. How do I judge its authenticity and where can I get it authenticated? please help!
> 
> View attachment 4789900
> 
> 
> View attachment 4789901
> 
> 
> View attachment 4789902


Welcome to the Purse Forum! Unfortunately, there's no one authenticating Givenchy here at the moment. You will have to hire a paid authentication service. You can use the Search function here on the forum or Google them but make sure you read the reviews first.


----------



## whitew0lf

Hi all, does anyone know if this bag has a more specific name? It was just listed as a "vintage givenchy flap bag" 

TIA!


----------



## MarG_est

I can not locate the name of this bag anywhere. Does anyone know what it is called or the year?


----------



## eyi94

My close friend recently got this bag and I have never seen it before.  They got it from a vintage store and I wanted to know more information about it.  I love the logo and everything in between.  Can someone tell me more information about when this bag was produced? etc?


----------



## blondesearcher

*PLEASE HELP ME IDENTIFY A NIGHTINGALE BAG*
Hey  I want to sell an authentic Vintage Nightingale bag that my mother bought years ago but I can't seem to find any information about it online. It's a large nightingale bag with a beige lambskin base and python details on the handles and at the side bottom sides of the bag. It's in great condition and we would really like to sell it but we wanted to find out more about it to figure out prices and where to sell it... Any ideas? I really appreciate your help, been looking everywhere and can't seem to find any info


----------



## summerlilly22

Does anyone know the name or where to find this? I saw someone on social media carrying this but I ONLY see a black version everywhere online. TIA!


----------



## _brenton

Can anyone help me identify this bag?


----------



## IntheOcean

Guys, does anyone know the name/line of this wallet? Thank you in advance. https://www.vestiairecollective.com.../brown-leather-givenchy-wallet-12759587.shtml


----------



## Straight-Laced

IntheOcean said:


> Guys, does anyone know the name/line of this wallet? Thank you in advance. https://www.vestiairecollective.com.../brown-leather-givenchy-wallet-12759587.shtml
> 
> View attachment 5273535


Obsidia 
Others will have more detail I’m sure


----------



## Straight-Laced

Straight-Laced said:


> Obsidia
> Others will have more detail I’m sure





IntheOcean said:


> Guys, does anyone know the name/line of this wallet? Thank you in advance. https://www.vestiairecollective.com.../brown-leather-givenchy-wallet-12759587.shtml
> 
> Correction. Typo - it’s Givenchy’s OBSEDIA line


----------



## randr21

IntheOcean said:


> Guys, does anyone know the name/line of this wallet? Thank you in advance. https://www.vestiairecollective.com.../brown-leather-givenchy-wallet-12759587.shtml
> 
> View attachment 5273535


Line is obsedia. Dont think Givenchy gave style names to their wallets, but cant confirm.


----------



## IntheOcean

randr21 said:


> Line is obsedia. Dont think Givenchy gave style names to their wallets, but cant confirm.


Thank you guys!!   I don't really know all that much about the brand, but I've been eyeing some of their handbags and SLGs lately. It's really unfortunate there's no one authenticating Givenchy here on the forums anymore.


----------



## lucious667

Can anyone please tell me what this is I can't find a single one like it anywhere online also I'm looking to sell it if anyone knows where I can do that.


----------



## IntheOcean

Does anyone know the name of this lovely tote? Thanks!


----------



## Celinedang

Hi, I've just bought this bag in a vintage shop. Can anyone help me to ID it?! Tks.


----------



## Celinedang

eyi94 said:


> My close friend recently got this bag and I have never seen it before.  They got it from a vintage store and I wanted to know more information about it.  I love the logo and everything in between.  Can someone tell me more information about when this bag was produced? etc?
> 
> View attachment 4824351
> 
> 
> View attachment 4824352


OMG, I just have a similar one with brown color. Still don't know what name it is.


----------



## selina_cai

Anyone know the name of this vintage givenchy/is it authentic?


----------



## designerdiva40

Hi lovelies, I purchased this gorgeous mini Antigona from a trusted reseller and it was sold to me as black iridescent but it doesn’t look black to me at all…… it’s kind of got that oil slick colour to it, you know when engine oil is spilt on water well it’s similar to that…… it’s gorgeous and I love but just wondered if anyone remembers this colour ? It’s from 2019.
TIA


----------



## Mrs.L

Can someone please ID this beautiful bag?


----------



## sophiegray

Can someone id these Givenchy bag? Also are they pure white, off white, cream or ecru?


----------

